
Basic Income Experiment in Finland will continue until the end of 2018 - velmu
http://www.kela.fi/web/en/news-archive/-/asset_publisher/lN08GY2nIrZo/content/contrary-to-reports-the-basic-income-experiment-in-finland-will-continue-until-the-end-of-2018
======
montrose
Not very false. They're not continuing the trial past the end of this year.
Which is exactly what it said in the article I read about it.

Frankly, this article seems more misleading than the ones it is complaining
about.

~~~
Galaxeblaffer
Well, the headline in the original article sounded like the trials had failed
missarably and was aborted, when in reality the trial was always supposed to,
and was planned to, run for 1 year. It hasn't been expanded but that doesn't
make it a failure

------
noonespecial
I don't know why we need these little "trials" when we already have a huge,
ongoing, (and I think successful one) right in front of us.

It came out exactly like you'd expect. A great many of them just sat quietly
in their rooms taking all kinds of drugs, playing video games and watching TV.

Some of them became community volunteers of envious zeal making huge positive
differences for those around them.

Many found meaningful secondary employment that they enjoyed all the more for
not having to depend on it for survival.

All of these were members of my own family so I was able to understand well
the mentalities of each choice. The experience has made me a whole-hearted
supporter of BMI.

The program? Social security retirement.

------
abrezas
I felt the english version was ambiguous so I read the original finnish
version. It says that press reports that the trial is aborted _earlier than
planned_ is false, and _for the time being_ there is no decision to extend it.

~~~
m-watson
Yea, it does seem interesting looking at the differences. And it isn't like I
know Finnish, I used google translate but even just the bolded intro is
different

English: There have been incorrect reports in the media about the Finnish
experimental study on a Universal Basic Income. The experiment will run until
the end of 2018 as planned.

Finnish[1] (in English): In many international media, information has been
published that Finland is going to suspend a baseline experiment. However, the
experiment will continue according to the original plan until the end of 2018.

[1] [http://www.kela.fi/ajankohtaista-
henkiloasiakkaat/-/asset_pu...](http://www.kela.fi/ajankohtaista-
henkiloasiakkaat/-/asset_publisher/kg5xtoqDw6Wf/content/kansainvalisessa-
mediassa-virheellista-tietoa-perustulokokeilun-paattymisesta)

------
HenryBemis
Does anybody else see/noticed the Netscape logo on the article's tab?

~~~
Uberphallus
I did, checked the headers but Cloudfare overwrites the Server:. I don't think
Oracle iPlanet Web server uses such favicon, does it?

~~~
icebraining
I don't think it's the server, it's from their theme:
[https://metropolitan.fi/theme/metropolitan_fi/images/favicon...](https://metropolitan.fi/theme/metropolitan_fi/images/favicon.ico)

------
stefs
as far as i remember my local news source reported this correctly, but still
called it "a failure" as due the short duration the program was running (due
to the non-continuation) it's not enough to see the long term effects of UBI.

~~~
neilwilson
It would never be enough anyway. We know what the small scale effects of UBI
are - much the same as tax credits but they get always get cancelled
politically or run down to an irrelevance.

And extrapolating such small scale interventions to an entire currency area
leads to a fallacy of composition.

[https://medium.com/modern-money-matters/is-basic-income-
basi...](https://medium.com/modern-money-matters/is-basic-income-basically-
finnished-babadac2d29b)

